# Pub adidas coupe du monde 2002



## nicode70 (18 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

Suite à la grosse perf' de nos bleus de france hier soir, je me suis souvenu des pubs adidas. 

C'était pour la coupe du monde 2002. Vous savez, celles ou ils y avait la seconde étoile, sur un portrait de joueur, et une phrase du poëme de Kipling (tu sera un homme mon fils...)

Le problème c'est que je n'arrive pas a mettre la main sur ces affiches. J'ai trouvé des liens vers la vidéo, mais pas de fichier image.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider a en trouver une ou deux?

Merci!

Pour info, tout ce que j'ai trouvé pour le moment, c'est cette petite image:


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juin 2008)

Je cherche toujours...
En attendant, dans la version "mégalo" de nous, peuple marseillais, j'ai ça...


----------



## asticotboy (26 Juin 2008)

nicode70 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Suite à la grosse perf' de nos bleus de france hier soir, je me suis souvenu des pubs adidas.
> 
> ...


 

A mon avis c'est un peu comme les fameuses photos de notre nageuse nationale préférée... on les a vite supprimées ! Y avait vraiment pas de quoi être fier de cette campagne de pub de m****... Et hop ... plus de traces !


----------



## asticotboy (26 Juin 2008)

Pas mieux, juste cette vidéo...

Dailymotion


----------

